# [SOLVED] CoD:WaW Sound Problems



## Major_Breland (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi guys. 

I got World at War for Christmas and it has been working great. At least, until I installed the new patch (1.2 I believe). When I insert the CD, the menu comes up and the sound works perfectly. But when I click Singleplayer or Mulitplayer, the game starts and there is no sound. Everything else was fine. I reinstalled the game (without the patch) and the sound worked again. I then reinstalled the patch, and encountered the same problem. So I'm guessing there is some kind of compatiblility issue between my PC and the patch and nothing is wrong with the CD. Please help!

Thanks.
Major_Breland


----------



## Major_Breland (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: CoD:WaW Sound Problems*

Oh wait. Never mind. I was just searching the forums for the solution (I guess I should have done so before I posted) and I found the answer.

RockmasteR --

"oh sorry didn't notice that
this problem seems common with Vista users who installed patch 2 for COD 5

ok go to control panel -> sound
change your speakers properties to 16bit, 44100Hz (cd Quality)"

This worked for me. I hope it works for yall too.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: CoD:WaW Sound Problems*

glad you sorted it out


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: CoD:WaW Sound Problems*

That's why I posted it there :laugh:
please mark this thread as solved under thread tools


----------

